# Please advice from men for book



## sofie (Mar 20, 2011)

What book would you recommend for a man how to please a woman?
Something that is clear, not too much reading and not give him the feeling that he is inadequate.
Our counseler recommended "How to give a women ultimate pleasure.
What are your thoughts? Any other good books around?
.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

=/
That's strange, from my experience every new lady is like entering a new aircraft c0ckpit - a whole new set of buttons to flick and switch! And it does get complicated especially when one is aiming for 'aerial acrobatics'! If I were you I'd simply communicate with him more about what you like, instead of just throwing a book on his table.


----------



## sofie (Mar 20, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> =/
> That's strange, from my experience every new lady is like entering a new aircraft c0ckpit - a whole new set of buttons to flick and switch! And it does get complicated especially when one is aiming for 'aerial acrobatics'! If I were you I'd simply communicate with him more about what you like, instead of just throwing a book on his table.


Yep, I tried to do that for almost 8 years, it doesn't really come through to him that a woman has the same desires as a man, only a different path to get there. Any conversation about things I would like end up in him feeling inadequate and angry. No matter how delicate I pose it to him. Since we already don't have all too much sex, it isn't fun to miss out 9 out of 10 times. He takes some advice from our counseler, or maybe from a book, but not from me because he sees that as critique, even when I say, "you know I would really enjoy....." or something like that.
.


----------



## TheAbstract (Jun 19, 2011)

Wow, I had a really good book recommended to me by a lesbian friend. 

"The Ultimate Guide to Cunnilingus: How to Go Down on a Woman and Give Her Exquisite Pleasure" by Violet Blue. 

It was *really* helpful and because it was all about how to give better oral sex, it never occurred to me to feel inadequate or anything. I can also tell you the women I've been with since I've read it have said things like "I would rate that AAA+" and "You could take over the world if you were to do this to every woman." 

But, he has to *want* to give you oral sex. Hopefully he will want to do that for you.


----------

